
PHD Comics:Dark Matter - awa
http://www.phdcomics.com/comics/archive.php?comicid=1430
======
andrewcooke
my partner (astronomy prof) was watching this the other day. i'm pretty sure
her students got to watch it too :o)

how are these made? is it done with prezi? <http://prezi.com/>

